# Kiwi's eyes are still completely black after more than a year



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

My female budgie Kiwi is a bit over a year old. Her eyes are solid black all the time. Is this normal? I was always under the impression that the white of the eyes would be visible once they're fully grown.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

What's her mutation? It ties in with adult eye color. Photo?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It depends on the mutation. Some mutations keep the dark eyes throughout their lives. 

Another instance is if it’s split to a mutation which keeps dark eyes. My two visual normals are split to recessive pied, so they have a normal color pattern, but dark eyes like the recessive pied that’s in their genes.

We’d love to see a pic of your girl .


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, I didn't know that. Heres a picture of her! She's just a typical green/yellow budgie.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kiwi is very cute! She’s a light green opaline.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

This is a great question. Didn't know mutations would cause no whites in the eyes.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is indeed light green opaline  

However, the opaline mutation does not cause lack of irises. If her eyes are still totally black, she may be split for recessive pied, which could influence things like eye and cere colour despite not being present fully.


----------

